# Tarapoto Breeding Question



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Will Tarapoto's move a tad from one location to another if they feel they are not safe? I am wondering what happened to all my tads. 

A few weeks ago, there were 4 eggs on the glass. While the eggs were on the glass the dad transported a tad from some hidden clutch I did not know about into a cup. I did not see him transport any others. Well, that one tad, about 2 weeks later is gone. I thought he might be in the dirty water at the bottom of the cup but I finally just took it all out and there was nothing. I couldn't even find a dead tad. Now, from the 4 eggs on the glass, there were two in cups and I don't know where he placed the others. I assume in the one brom that holds just an itty bit of water. But not in the center of the brom because I can't see a tad there. From the two tads in the cups, there is only one now that I can see. The other cups show no signs of tads. 

I have 7 cups in the viv. Only one has a tad. Where are the other 4 tads? 

I have to say that during all of this with the eggs and such, I did move the tank twice. Temporarily for a day to another room in the house (my AC was being replaced) and then moved onto my bakers racks next to another 20H. Their tank had never been placed next to another tank before and I noticed they stopped sleeping in their usual spot. They have now started hanging out on the other side of the tank which is the open side. No tank beside it on that end. 

Will they eventually be okay? Will they continue breeding or possibly stop? And what could he have done with all the tads?

Thanks!


----------

